# how to change video resolution



## arungoogol (Mar 3, 2010)

I am having a video of 888 X 480 resolution and i cant play the video using VLC Player

How can i view the video, provided with existing hardware.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What kind of video file type is it and why do you need to change the resolution?


----------



## arungoogol (Mar 3, 2010)

That is windows media/video file, when i play the video in VLC i hear only the sound

thats why i intend to change the resolution! Can u help me


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have not used the VLC pl;ayer for Windows for a few years and am not at all familiar with the current release. However, I don't think that changing the 888 X 480 resolution of a WMV will make the video appear in VLC.

The best that I can offer as a possible solution is a link to a recent thread on the VLC forums that mentions a general sound but no picture problem:
http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=83250


----------

